# Help Required On An Omega Seamaster Quartz



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I would be very grateful for some advice on an Omega Seamaster I have recently purchased. Please excuse my ignorance as my knowledge is very limited.

The watch checked out in terms of how it looked in pictures, as well as serial numbers provided and stamped on the case back, but I am now highly doubtful that it's genuine. The main thing is that the second hand moves in a normal quartz watch way, no sweep second hand that i was expecting on this type of watch.

The watch serial numbers are 196.0275 and 396.0964, and these check out on a database as being for an Omega Seamaster Newport from circa 1983. A 6 jewel unadjusted quartz mechanism. The movement is Omega signed and the inside of the case back is as well. The normal "Omega watch company" and "acier inoxydable" stamps.

The database I looked at suggest that this watch should have a sweep second hand but it does not. Is this the definitive sign that this is a pup?

Please be gentle with this grateful person in need of advice.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure I understand ............. the ref you give is for a quartz caliber 1432 and as you say this checks out

Did you buy the watch thinking it was mechanical ?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Not sure I understand ............. the ref you give is for a quartz caliber 1432 and as you say this checks out
> 
> Did you buy the watch thinking it was mechanical ?


No I bought it understanding it was a quartz, but the serial numbers check out as a calibre 1432 6 jewel unadjusted quartz movement with a sweep second hand. It doesn't have a sweep second hand.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmmm ...... as far as I know the 1432 is a normal quartz movement (no sweep hand)


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Mmmm ...... as far as I know the 1432 is a normal quartz movement (no sweep hand)


Thanks. Someone else is saying the same on the other sub-forum ( sorry for posting twice  ).


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, you often hear "Omega watches have hands that sweep continuously, that's why they are so good"....but there's a bit more to it than that as I am constantly finding out!

Presumably the OP will be happier that he has probably not been duped!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

there are very few sweep second quartz watches afaik, i know seiko make one (7t32 ? ) , springdrive , bulova acuquartz (silverhawlk can correct me here ) and maybe a few others , its to with the the stepper motor 1/5s sec on most quartz , im not too up on quartz movments someone will chip in and correct me as needed  .

i'd say theres nothing wrong with your purchase


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Just to muddy things up a bit more, a quartz second hand typically moves 6.0 degrees each time it moves. A typical modern ETA mechanical movement's second hand moves 0.75 degrees each time it moves. Thus, 8 individual movements per second.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Just to muddy things up a bit more, a quartz second hand typically moves 6.0 degrees each time it moves. A typical modern ETA mechanical movement's second hand moves 0.75 degrees each time it moves. Thus, 8 individual movements per second.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


A photographic follow-up to what I posted above.

A quartz.










A mechanical.










Later,

William


----------

